# Three Ad - with Anna Friel



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Beautiful girl - wank advert...

oh and wank product too


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah gotta agree shes lovely Â :-* not too keen on the frog feet though :


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

your watching way to much itv i agree with you though


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Disappointed  
- glanced at the thread title and thought it said "Three in a bed - with Anna Friel"


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I really like Ann Friel too. She was good when she played the lesbien part in Brookside


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

mmm, Anna Friel [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> mmm, Anna Friel [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


I've seen her NAKED


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You can't just post that!!! 

I need details! :

;D


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

> I've seen her NAKED


Im soooooooo jelous of you........ so how might i be in the situation like you were?, without spying through her window ;D :


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

id still suck her frog toes !!


----------



## andy761 (Jul 27, 2003)

> id still suck her frog toes !!


ahhhhh oh for the chance :..............how sad is that? ;D :-/


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Beautiful girl - wank advert...
> 
> oh and wank product too Â


something about Anna Friel and "wank" in the same sentence.....have you got typists tourette's syndrome James or are you trying to tell us something ;D 

not that I disagree of course


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Anna Friel Rules OK ;D


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> something about Anna Friel and "wank" in the same sentence.....have you got typists tourette's syndrome James or are you trying to tell us something Â ;D Â
> 
> not that I disagree of course Â


LOL... ;D


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> something about Anna Friel and "wank" in the same sentence.....have you got typists tourette's syndrome James or are you trying to tell us something


Nah - not with those frog feet


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Her feet look like they need a damn good scrub :-*


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

;D i would happily wash em !!! , and the rest of her , as long as she asked nicely.


----------



## JohnnyS (Sep 25, 2003)

And the advert is for???????


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> And the advert is for???????


Three - it says it in the title [smiley=stupid.gif]

As for Anna Freil..... I've had her...she's rubbish.....as I recall, I was pretty good though [smiley=pimp2.gif]

H


----------

